# What type of tubing is used on a Python?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm wanting to replace the tubing on my Python siphon with something a bit longer than the original 25' and also I would like to use a solid opaque color because I'm tired of mold growing in there and having to clean it out. 

Does anyone have any idea what sort of tubing it is that is on there? I know I could use a garden hose, but I would prefer to stick with something more flexible like the original.


----------



## rc88 (Oct 12, 2006)

I have had the same problems. I believe that the tubing used by Python is a food grade tubing that is available from some Home Depot type stores and restaurant supply companies. I have seen some of this stuff in different transparent colors as well as opaque.

Be careful of garden hoses unless they are lined and marked as "food safe' or "safe for drinking". Some leach nasty chemicals and some are actually treated to prevent biological growth.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I wonder what the cost is. Food grade sounds pricey to me. Thanks for the headsup on garden hoses.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Have you considered Braided PVC tubing? It seems to last and comes in variable sizes but I am not sure if Python tubing sizes are standard.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

What's the internal diameter?

You can get "cheap" tubing at USPlastic...there's food grade available.

Plastic Tanks, Plastic Buckets, Plastic Bottles and Labware, DVD Cases - United States Plastic Corporation ®
PVC Food and Beverage Suction and Delivery Hose - US Plastic Corporation
Tygon® Norprene® Hot Food & Beverage Tubing A - 60 - F - US Plastic Corporation
Excelon Red Polyethylene Tubing - US Plastic Corporation


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

US Plastics has quite a selection of tubing. You can also order a catalog from them. I got mine in just a few days after I ordered it.

Here's their tubing section. Plastic Tanks, Plastic Buckets, Plastic Bottles and Labware, DVD Cases - United States Plastic Corporation ®

Woops! It looks like epicfish beat me with the response.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

25' RV water hoses are about $10 or so at Wal-Mart. You want the white ones are they are drinking water safe.

Vinyl tubing will run you a lot more than that and has no fittings.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Good idea on the RV water hose


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I have never had mold grow inside my python before, and I have had it for about 1.5 years now (and its a DIY)

I went to home depot and got the clear tubing in the plumbing section. They have rolls of it in various diameters and lengths. I went with a 25' 7/8" and it drains my 90g in about 5 mins or less


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Where do you store your DIY siphon? I think my issue is that I don't have a closet or anything to store it in so it's exposed to light too often.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I store my 50' Python (25' Lees brand and 25' Python extension) in a 15g Rubbermaid container in the basement. That keeps the kids from playing with it. 

I have some mold growth in my tubing but I think it is from a lack of air circulation, not the light. I have been planning on siphoning some bleach water though it and letting it sit overnight. I should probably do that before my next water change


----------



## trc_pdx (Mar 22, 2004)

AaronT said:


> I'm wanting to replace the tubing on my Python siphon with something a bit longer than the original 25' and also I would like to use a solid opaque color because I'm tired of mold growing in there and having to clean it out.


I've been connecting my Python to a small portable air pump, the type you use to fill an air mattress or inflatable raft (like this: Coleman - AC 120V QuickPump). I run air through the Python for 10-15 minutes to dry it out before storing. No mold so far.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

Take a small segment of the tube from the python to homedepot and got to the plumbing section. you want either PVC or vinyl tubing. Braided is also good but will run you more $. Just try and make sure you don't get stuff with too thin of a wall or it will colapse from the vaccum and drop your flow rate.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

i stick my python under a table, it also helps to flush it clean before storing.. i just put the intake into a bowl under the outtake and run it until the python runs clear, and then i coil it up and drain all the water out..

afaik mold will grow in the absence of light..


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I have used a 25' python for atleast 6 years, on several aquariums and even an outdoor pond, and I've never once had mold or anything grow inside mine. It actually looks almost as clean as it did the first time I used it. All I do is make sure I drain all the water out before storing it and its been great for years. Recently I've stored mine on a hook I installed on the inside of my stand just to keep it out of site. I've also stored it in a bucket, in boxes, many places including the garage. I think the important thing is to make sure there is no water left in it when you store it. luckily its clear so you can see it. 

by the way, I beleive the hose is 7/8" ID but i'm not 100% sure.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I use Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill Porter to store my 50' Python...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I have brown/black gunk on the inside of my Python hose. Might be some sort of algae or could be mold. 

I use it to clean a goldfish tank, which are basically poop machines, so this is probably a worst case scenerio.

Wondering if there is an easy way to clean it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

ruki said:


> I have brown/black gunk on the inside of my Python hose. Might be some sort of algae or could be mold.
> 
> I use it to clean a goldfish tank, which are basically poop machines, so this is probably a worst case scenerio.
> 
> Wondering if there is an easy way to clean it.


The best way to clean it is to soak it in a bleach solution or a solution of oxyclean (peroxide cleaner) and then somehow pull a brush through it. I find it to be a pain, hence my wanting to black out the tubing from light exposure.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*python storage*



AaronT said:


> Where do you store your DIY siphon? I think my issue is that I don't have a closet or anything to store it in so it's exposed to light too often.


Black plastic garbage bag.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I wouldn't worry much about the primitive life growing in the hose. I have siphon I've had for ages and its got a little of whatever this stuff is growing in the hose and I have not yet had one problem stem from it in fifteen years I've had it. YMMV however.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

southpark said:


> afaik mold will grow in the absence of light..


I think southpark is right, so here's what you'll have to do - stick with the clear tubing but build a plywood box and install a few UV lights to sterilize the tubing...j/k!

Home Depot has the tubing you need. Just take a little slice of the original Python tubing with you. If you go with opaque, all that's going to do is hide the mold from view. I think it would be good practice to syphon some bleach water through the tube once or twice a month, like Matt said.


----------

